# BREAKING NEWS: STAR Network inks deal with Dish Network



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

March 5, 2008

MUMBAI: Star has signed a multi-year and multi-channel distribution deal with US-based satellite TV service provider Dish Network.

As per the deal, Dish will provide five Asian television channels of Star to South Asian and Chinese viewers.

Star's two Hindi entertainment channels Star Plus *Ch. 716* and Star One *Ch. 718* will be included on Dish Network from 19 March. Beginning 26 March, three of Star's Mandarin-language channels - Star Chinese Channel, Star Chinese Movies 2 and Channel [V] Taiwan - will be added to the network.

"The deal of Star with Dish Network is its biggest US distribution pact to date and will complement Dish Network's existing South Asian and Chinese channel lineup," an official release said.

Incidentally, Star's Asian channels Star Plus and Star One, Hindi news channel Star news and the South Indian Vijay channels are also available in the US market on DirecTV.

Star's SVP of distribution and sales, and North American and European offices head David Wisnia said, "Today's announcement allows us to significantly expand the reach of our services to the Asian Diaspora in the US. We look forward to entertaining Chinese, Taiwanese and Indian viewers with the top-notch programming that has made Star a household name in Asia, in essence giving them a chance to feel a little closer to their home countries."

"This partnership with Star and the addition of these top-quality international channels further proves Dish Network's commitment to delivering the best quality and variety of international programming," said Dish Network VP of international programming Tracy West.

source: Indian Television


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Great news for us indian viewers, but I hope they don't raise the prices anymore, as they are already high as it is


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

DISH Network will only have these channels on 61.5° & 118.7°. Meaning STAR package is possible. If you wanna watch TV Asia, Sony TV & Max Asia west coast feeds on 148°. Since 148° is not home for all international programming.

I don't agree with what DISH Network is doing with the packages. S. Asian Mega Pack does not give you a choice to own a hindi movie package with 2 popular channels. A CSR rep as advise me Zee, Sony, Sahara One & B4U have contract clauses preventing you to own a hindi movie package. Forces ppl like us to own a Mega package. Put in another way. Reasonable prices should be considered & organized packages:

STAR package: STAR Plus & STAR One and STAR News

Zee Package Zee TV, Zee Cinema, Zee Sports, Zee News, Zee Gujurati (Optional) and Alpha ETC Punjabi (Optional)

Sony/One Alliance Package: Sony TV, Max Asia, MTV India, NDTV 24x7, NDTV Imagine, Aaj Tak and Headlines Today

Indian (FTA) Variety Pack: TV Asia, Sahara One, Sahara Samay, B4U Movies, B4U Music and Asian FM.


Now that DirecTV being owned by Liberty Media. This means that Canada will have STAR One and STAR News in the near future. ATN should break up Zee/STAR sharing program faction.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Ha!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121150

When it is about a chance to make money, Dish will not pass up any opportunity. It was just the News Corp. restriction before. News Corp. was likely very happy to make a deal since it would make money this way now. (both Dish and DirecTV)...

There are *many* people who have DirecTV for just Star. It is conceivable that DirecTV will have a serious subscription loss when Dish adds these channels in a few weeks.

But let me put this in CAPS.. I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY DID NOT PUT STAR on 148. Practically no one who has South Asian international channels on the West Coast for more than six months has a 118.7 pointer. Wow.. It appears that they are going to come out and put up those 1000.2 dishes for all of these folks who want that channel.

If anyone has any notes on the 148 to 118.7 conversion for South Asian from Dish, please advise -- they must be coming within the next two weeks.

Rasheed


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Star News is not coming yet? I think there are likely enough news channels available.

Also, you can't really combine the non-Hindi channels into a package with Hindi channels since they are really different languages.

What do you mean SA Mega Pack does not give you a choice to own the movie package? You mean English movies because SA Mega Pack has all of the Hindi movie channels (B4U, SET MAX, and Zee Cine).

If Dish wants to really offer the Hottest packages here is what I would offer:

Hindi Drama Pack:
Zee, SET, Star One, Star Plus (and maybe Sahara..)

Rasheed



satexplorer said:


> DISH Network will only have these channels on 61.5° & 118.7°. Meaning STAR package is possible. If you wanna watch TV Asia, Sony TV & Max Asia west coast feeds on 148°. Since 148° is not home for all international programming.
> 
> I don't agree with what DISH Network is doing with the packages. S. Asian Mega Pack does not give you a choice to own the movie package. A CSR rep as advise me Zee, Sony, Sahara One & B4U have contract clauses. Put in another way. Reasonable prices should be considered & Organized:
> 
> ...


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

rasheed said:


> Ha!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121150
> 
> ...


I know very few ppl on the west coast got a call from DISH and advising them that owning a channel from 121° and 148° will be removed in the future. The 2 orbit locations equals wasteful spending.

For many who complained about Sony, Max Asia and TV Asia to delay the feed for 3 hours is bogus. They need a DVR. If they can't wake up for religious programming. Better to record it then missing it completing.

S. Asian Mega Pack is a mess, mind boggling, un-organized programming and pricing.

DISH Network has MH1? what a joke, same old programming. I like the live feed. I don't know what the International VP was thinking about distributing reruns from MH1's past.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Rasheed? You couldn't believe STAR isn't showing up at 148°. 118.7° Anik F-3 meaning is to why ATN Canada is showing the STAR channels coming soon. A boost to eliminate ATN channel that show Zee/STAR programs together. The west coast satellite is too far, Put a mirror invicible light to 61.5° is also wasteful spending.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you kidding? We have been migrating 148 subscribers for months. Each month or so, a package has been removed from 148, and all of the people who didn't respond to earlier upgrade offers (meaning: their account phone numbers were wrong, they ignored the phone calls, and didn't read their bills) lose their programming and call with problems. Those folks get upgraded to a PLUS dish (500+/1000+) to receive 118.7.

148 is going away (or at least, being retasked). Putting new programming on it makes no sense.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Dish 1000.2 will _not_ get 118.75°. As IIP said, it will be a Plus dish.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> The Dish 1000.2 will _not_ get 118.75°. As IIP said, it will be a Plus dish.


Will 500+ or 1000+ dish get all 110,119 and 118.7?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quizzer said:


> Will 500+ or 1000+ dish get all 110,119 and 118.7?


Yes. (Both will.)

1000+ will also get 129°.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

So Dish Network is adding 3 more Mandarin Chinese channels thus bringing their number of Mandarin Chinese channels over 20. They however have only one Cantonese Chinese channel. My wife (who is Chinese - I am not) ordered the Chinese channel package but when she found only one is Cantonese she cancelled it. She speaks both Cantonese and Mandarin but was raised speaking Cantonese.

By the way Hong Kong plus much of Southern China, where much of the manufacturing industry is, speaks Cantonese.

Rick R


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Pardon my asking ...
How many internationally available Cantonese channels are there?


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

IIP said:


> 148 is going away (or at least, being retasked). Putting new programming on it makes no sense.


I know quite well that a package a month or so has been removed from 148. However, even as recent as a few weeks ago, more South Asian programming was being added to 148 -- so it wasn't as if they were weaning the South Asian off very quickly. Instead, 148 has been used as an upload facility and the preview channels have been in full force.

South Asian might be a rather large group to move off and hence why it is one of the last to do a conversion. What I am seeing is that the Star addition may indicate that March is South Asian 148 switch month. This was not otherwise indicated before (in terms of when South Asian will come off 148).

I have not been contacted yet via mail, email nor phone on this change yet, but agree that the contact is coming soon.

I appreciate the correction that it is the plus dish that gets the new location. I expect to request a 1000 plus instead of a 500 plus because I have HD.

Rasheed


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

rasheed said:


> I appreciate the correction that it is the plus dish that gets the new location. I expect to request a 1000 plus instead of a 500 plus because I have HD.


Well, I got the 1000 plus Dish, but they only put the LNBs for 118k, 110/119 and left a hole for the 129 (they won't do it unless corporate says okay and that won't happen until corporate moves us MPEG 2 HD to MPEG 4 HD forced upgrade).

Rasheed


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick_R said:


> So Dish Network is adding 3 more Mandarin Chinese channels thus bringing their number of Mandarin Chinese channels over 20. They however have only one Cantonese Chinese channel. My wife (who is Chinese - I am not) ordered the Chinese channel package but when she found only one is Cantonese she cancelled it. She speaks both Cantonese and Mandarin but was raised speaking Cantonese.
> 
> By the way Hong Kong plus much of Southern China, where much of the manufacturing industry is, speaks Cantonese.
> 
> Rick R


DTV had Cantonese package (Jade), much better than what's on dish


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Do they have a Geisha Channel? I might be interested in that. I'm sure my wife wouldn't but I sure would be.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

For South Asian, it looks like Star is going to be placed into SA top package, but no a la carte or other packages are being offered (at least according to what has been shared so far). Such a bad decision.

I think the reason for this is the pricing for these channels individually might be a bit low versus the megabucks they are making for charging on other channels so sticking it in an existing package allows them to avoid any individual channel price erosion.

Rasheed


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

Is the star plus and Star one channels are coming to the Mega Pack hindi channel Pack or we have to pay seprate for these channels


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

If you're wondering, the Channel Chart butchered the channel 729 description. 729 IS Channel [V]. Tony got the wrong EPG name and thus the wrong description.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

ppn.rm said:


> Is the star plus and Star one channels are coming to the Mega Pack hindi channel Pack or we have to pay seprate for these channels


61.5° and 118.7° satellites only.

Recently, I saw two urdu channels GEO News and AAG TV. Appearing with their own GEO pack.

STAR Plus and STAR One both may appear in the S. Asian Mega Pack and later, have their own package bunch with the blockbuster channels. I don't think DISH will have reasonable pricing either.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

According to the latest public news from Dish (Retailer Chat), Star One and Star Plus (Hindi) are scheduled to be added to Mega Pack (top S Asian Pack) only at this time. No a la carte or other package option has been provided so far in detail.

148 Mega Pack customers will NOT be able to see the new channel unless Dish adds it to 148 next week (possible as a free preview or even as a full add).

The channel goes live next Wednesday (which is Dish's normal satellite changes day).

Rasheed


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

I called dishnetwok today to make sure the channels star plus are star one are coming dishnetwork on wednesday they said yes. They said the channels are

Star Plus 716 
Star One 718

So these channels are coming for sure on march 19th 2008. I think direct tv should get rid of the star one and star plus because know dishnetwork has alot of hindi channels. Direct tv should put Star Gold and Ndtv image channels because they will lose alot of hindi customers


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone know what time the star plus and star one will be on dishnetwok on wednesday march 19-08


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

ppn.rm said:


> Does anyone know what time the star plus and star one will be on dishnetwok on wednesday march 19-08


Wednesday after 1:00 PM ET. Depends how long STAR Channels were uplinked. The following week 3/26/2008 DISH debuts STAR China. The STAR Hindi channels still stay at 95° as well.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

For those who subscribe to Dish, the channels are live. As mentioned, they are only in top S. Asian package (what a bad decision).

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/international/channels/index.asp?NetwID=52352

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/international/channels/index.asp?NetwID=52351

Rasheed


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Any reason why these channels aren't showing up on my guide yet?


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

I am not getting these channels also I have mega pack from dish. These calls are not coming on my guide yet


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Same situation here, the channel isn't showing up on my guide either. I hope it has nothing to do with failure of the AMC 11 satellite launch for 61.5°. Lost in orbit and now these channels are in the dark too.

Flags have been changed to available!

*CALL THEM IF YOU HAVE S. ASIAN MEGA PACK AND NOT RECIEVING THE CHANNELS*

CHNG 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL

CHNG 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL

CHNG 718 STAR1 MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 718 STAR1 MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL

CHNG 718 STAR1 MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 718 STAR1 MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

I called dishnetwork they told me they are having trouble bring these channels they said 24 hour they should be here on dishnetwork like 12:00 midnight that what they told me


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

What a bummer.

And it is hidden to all customers except those with the mega pack..

Rasheed


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

rasheed said:


> What a bummer.
> 
> And it is hidden to all customers except those with the mega pack..
> 
> Rasheed


Not true, I have the mega pack and it is not showing on my guide


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

I have star one and star plus from dish know the people had to reset my system because I had Mega Pack from dish.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

ppn.rm said:


> I have star one and star plus from dish know the people had to reset my system because I had Mega Pack from dish.


Finally appear after a system reset. :lol: I notice that the feed from 61.5° and 118.7° are faster than 95° (Galaxy 3c) just off 2 seconds.

Just bummer that STAR One isn't showing Remix or The Great Indian Laughter challenge reruns. Can't wait for Shahrukh Khan's new game show appearing next month.


----------



## howtodo (Mar 21, 2008)

satexplorer said:


> Finally appear after a system reset. :lol: I notice that the feed from 61.5° and 118.7° are faster than 95° (Galaxy 3c) just off 2 seconds.
> 
> Just bummer that STAR One isn't showing Remix or The Great Indian Laughter challenge reruns. Can't wait for Shahrukh Khan's new game show appearing next month.


By "Reset" do you mean powering off and on. I did that, but it still doesn't show the channel under guide. I've the Mega pack subscription.
Pls tell me how to get it.


----------



## ppn.rm (Oct 17, 2006)

If you don't the star plus and star one and you have the mega pack call dishnetwork and tell them I don't have the channels can you please reset my system they will do it from they end. After couple of minutes you will get these two channels


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

ppn.rm said:


> If you don't the STAR Plus and STAR One and you have the Mega Pack call DISH Network and tell them I don't have the channels can you please reset my system. They will do it from their end. After couple of minutes you will get these two channels


Apparently ppl @ DISH Network don't know what satellite you have. System reset is made by calling them @ toll free *(888) 723-0195* and they will redirect you to proper department. For only those with 61.5° or 118.7°. These channels are the same channels that are on Galaxy 3C.

*If you don't want America's Top programming, you can get the S. Asian Mega Pack they will wave the $6.00 Programming Access Fee.*


----------



## howtodo (Mar 21, 2008)

ppn.rm said:


> If you don't the star plus and star one and you have the mega pack call dishnetwork and tell them I don't have the channels can you please reset my system they will do it from they end. After couple of minutes you will get these two channels


Thank you. Called Dishnetwork and they reset the box and channel got added.


----------



## jbloggs (Mar 27, 2008)

For people on the west coast currently still on Sat 148 and subscribing to MegaPack, will dishnetowork come out and install/repoint dish free of charge?

Also any idea when Star News will be made available?


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

jbloggs said:


> For people on the west coast currently still on Sat 148 and subscribing to MegaPack, will dishnetowork come out and install/repoint dish free of charge?
> 
> Also any idea when Star News will be made available?


Yes, Dish will add 118.7 free of charge. You need to call and ask and arrange for the appointment. I am not sure if they will move 148, but change your other dish to a 500+ or 1000+ instead.

Star News is not in the plan so far (as publicized).

Rasheed


----------

